# More Smoked Salmon



## Bearcarver (Mar 15, 2010)

This is my second last batch for this year. As soon as I vacuum packed these I took the last three fillets out of the freezer. This batch came out the best of all 7 batches I have done so far. The final batch that is thawing now will be done exactly the same as this batch, to confirm that everything is just right. If it comes out as good as this batch, I will post exactly how it was done----brine mix & time in brine, temps, smoking woods, when it was pulled out, etc. It'll take about 3 days to thaw completely, so the last batch will probably be smoked around Saturday. I will then throw away most of my other batch notes, and only keep the best one of all. I will give all of you great meat smoking friends the best of all of my Smoked Salmon experiments. This way others can avoid the ones that were too dry, too tuff, too moist, too salty, etc, etc.




Three Salmon Fillets & one little Tuna belly piece:










After brining, rinsing, and patting dry (Made pieces a little bigger this time):









Completed & ready for packing:






Thanks for lookin',
Bearcarver


BTW: I can't wait to get all of these Salmon fillets finished. I need to make some "Boneless Smoked Pork Chops" !


----------



## caveman (Mar 15, 2010)

I will be expecting my package by FEDEX sometime later this week.  Outstanding looking fish.


----------



## meateater (Mar 15, 2010)

I will be looking out for that recipe!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank You for the points *Sircave.* I appreciate it.


*Meateater,*
I should be posting my final batch, with complete recipe & notes by early next week.


Bearcarver


----------

